# FAness and sexuality



## Webmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

The usual course of attack on FAs is that our preference is merely a sexual thing. And there's no denying that sexual fantasy and desire is indeed a sexual thing.

I have, however, always felt that being a FA transcends sexuality, that it is a whole lot more. I have always loved the aesthetics, elegance, and sheer presence of fat women apart from sexuality. Fat women simply make me happy. To me they are the flowers in an often dreary world, the sunshine, the sparkle, a wonderful part of what makes life worth living.

If it were just a sexual thing, since the intensity of our sexuality varies over a lifetime, our interest in fat women would also vary. I never found that to be true. 

How are you experiencing it all? Just a sexual thing? Or more? And if so, how?


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2011)

Fat is visually appealing to my ADD/artist soul. Sexually, I'm a Love-Touch, intensely loving the plushness of a heavy partner, and the indescribable pleasure of of our ample number of square-inches snuggled together as one!


----------



## Fox (Oct 7, 2011)

It surprises me a little that you are still making a deal out of this. You'd think that if people didn't get it the first few times, they wouldn't now. I am impressed by your boldness on this though.

Anyway, I do agree with you on this topic. People who have different preferences or sexualities end up seeing the world a little differently. Fat Admiration does not only distinguish who you think is attractive, but is also part of your identity. For instance, I grew up in a family that has a negative outlook on fat people. But I have always had a more positive outlook on fat people, despite not meeting anyone who thought with such positivity until I was about 15. I'm sure I wouldn't think the same if I wasn't FA.

Besides that, it's also true from a technical standpoint. FA as a term is not just the attraction to fat people. FA is a PERSON who is attracted to fat people. I'm not quite sure how many times I've made this point on this site. lol


----------



## Azrael (Oct 7, 2011)

Just a sexual thing nothing more.

There are times where I am simultaneously attracted to a larger women and unattracted to her, it's odd and abit frustrating.
I mostly assume it's because I view beauty as something which is not dependant on someone being fat.

That's it, that's all.


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I was interested in fat all through childhood, although I had no more 'sexuality' than most kids of that age (i.e. I had none that I can recall). So at least for me and others whose interest in fat predates their interest in sex, I think it is more than simply a sexual thing.


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2011)

Tad said:


> Well, I was interested in fat all through childhood, although I had no more 'sexuality' than most kids of that age (i.e. I had none that I can recall). So at least for me and others whose interest in fat predates their interest in sex, I think it is more than simply a sexual thing.



I totally agree, Tad, as I noticed I was attracted to fat long before I began to sprout pubic hair.


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Fox said:


> It surprises me a little that you are still making a deal out of this. You'd think that if people didn't get it the first few times, they wouldn't now. I am impressed by your boldness on this though.



It is a big deal. And there is no conclusive answer. And since this is my and Dimensions' cause, I do bring it up periodically. However, the question here is a little different: does the level of interest and appreciation of fatness correspond with the overall level of our sexuality, or is the appreciation always there, regardless of libido.


----------



## lovelocs (Oct 7, 2011)

I am a (mostly) heterosexual female FFA. I am attracted to both male and female fat people, and have been all my life, for vastly different reasons. 

I love fat women, most likely due to conditioning. My earliest caregiver that I can remember, my grandmother, was obese, and she was the rock of the family. Many older women are obese in my community, and many of them anchor homes, businesses, and charitable organizations. Even though my mind knows that physical and social weight are separate, a part of me still relates the two things. Part of my brain views my own slowly-growing size and emotional and mental capacity as going hand in hand.

I don't know why I love fat men so much, but I always have. I don't remember a time when I was not attracted to them. I also don't remember a time when I wasn't a sexual being of some sort, even if I didn't know how it all worked.  I've almost always found fat men friendly and approachable (of course, I'm sure my Fat Asshole is waiting for me somewhere in my future). I also find them very compelling when they're "in action," working or moving in some way. I suppose, when I am very old, I'll still look at chubby construction workers out of the corner of my eye. 

I also find well-groomed fat people of both sexes to be very elegant. This probably goes back to my childhood as well, when I would see adults in their Sunday or holiday finest, most of them large and happy, enjoying a meal or drink.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe we're talking about two very different things here: an aesthetic attraction, which is largely learned, and a visceral attraction that (according to many posters) appears to be hot-wired into us. I find many thin women attractive, in an aesthetic sense, but they don't make my pulse race the way a beautiful fat woman does. This might also go a long way towards explaining the phenomenon of men who are eager to have sex with BBW's but reluctant to be seen with them in public: they're attracted viscerally but have been taught a very different aesthetic.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 9, 2011)

I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes aesthetically beautiful. I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes attractive. Fat women just do it INSTANTLY on a SEXUAL level, that's all.


----------



## elroycohen (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had an interest in fat and wieght gain ever since I can remember. Long before I was ever concerned about dating or sexuality. As a grown man there is most definitely a sexual side to my interest for sure. But the sexuality grew, or evolved, from my general interest. My interest, however, has no bearing on whether or not I get along with a person. I don't like or dislike a person simply because they are fat or thin. I'm simply more inclined to be attracted to someone who is fuller figured. And I utilize this site to explore and express that side of my personality.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 10, 2011)

I think its a sexual thing (fetish) and a preference as well. 
Fetish, because I don't have the choice between thin or fat women. The fat one makes the hard-on.
Preference, because I really love to accompany fat people. I love to be identified as somebody who goes for fat people.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 11, 2011)

I can see what you're saying, Conrad. In truth, one's perception of beauty and sexual arousal are linked, but not the same thing. Surely caryatids are beautiful in part because of their sexual form, but if one can appreciate them then why not Michelangelo's _Moses_? And if Michelangelo, then why not Henry Moore? And if Moore, then why not a natural landscape or sunset? Surely sexuality is only one lens by which we attempt to describe beauty.

I'm an architect. Sometimes when I look at a truly wonderful building, I get this deep flutter of excitement in me. I can _appreciate_ it. Often times, when I see a fat woman, I get that same flutter. This simple appreciation that something so inherently wonderful happened to be so proximate to me. You can sense the glow of goodness, of general delight.

I'm not trying to compare women to buildings by any means, but to say that I think its entirely possible to view beauty as something that is not sexual. As much as--unlike buildings--I often do view fat women as sexual beings, sexuality is entirely not required to make something or someone absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bigmac (Oct 12, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes aesthetically beautiful. I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes attractive. Fat women just do it INSTANTLY on a SEXUAL level, that's all.



Yes, I feel the same way.


----------



## Fat Brian (Oct 15, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes aesthetically beautiful. I find women of all sorts, shapes, and sizes attractive. Fat women just do it INSTANTLY on a SEXUAL level, that's all.





bigmac said:


> Yes, I feel the same way.



Thirded. There is definitely a higher level of attraction to fat women for me. If I see an attractive thin woman its nice and everything but if I see an attractive fat woman I WANT her. I want to experience her, to feel her, its a totally different level of response.


----------



## Cors (Oct 16, 2011)

Forth(ed)? Sounds silly, hehe. 

As a small ultra-femme woman, there is also that element of contrast with a much bigger, butch partner that I adore. I can acknowledge and admire thin, whether lean or bony and muscular people as attractive but I don't think I'd ever be as potentially turned on.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 3, 2011)

Webmaster said:


> The usual course of attack on FAs is that our preference is merely a sexual thing. And there's no denying that sexual fantasy and desire is indeed a sexual thing.



Given the weird world we live in, I can understand that identifying a part of your personhood that is "merely" sexual would not be seen as important or significant (or worth respecting, given cultural fat-hate), but is it really an attack to call FA-ness primarily a sexual preference? Just curious.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Dec 5, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Given the weird world we live in, I can understand that identifying a part of your personhood that is "merely" sexual would not be seen as important or significant (or worth respecting, given cultural fat-hate), but is it really an attack to call FA-ness primarily a sexual preference? Just curious.



I would have to borrow from the LGBTQ community and say that it's probably just as much as an attack on FA-ness as heteronormative behavior/societal constructs can be an attack on homosexual/bi/queer-defined people when it comes to feeling like they have to legitimize their preferences/lives to non-LGBTQ folk. 

I'm sure there are more people out there than not who view their sexuality as defining more than just what turns their cranks. Personally, I can't ever imaging describing my sexuality as anywhere nere "mere" when it comes to what feelings/influences it brings to my life sexually, emotionally and many other -ly, -lys.


----------



## Azrael (Dec 6, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Given the weird world we live in, I can understand that identifying a part of your personhood that is "merely" sexual would not be seen as important or significant (or worth respecting, given cultural fat-hate), but is it really an attack to call FA-ness primarily a sexual preference? Just curious.



Depends on who you talk to.
Some things will offend people other things will not.

For certain people it is _just a sexual thing_. For others, there may also be something else in it such as an aesthetic appeal or whatever but I have no real idea. For me, what is "extremely sexy" just so happens to be opposite to what my view on beauty is so yea... for some it's simply sexual.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 8, 2011)

My FA-ness is a big sexual thing, but I think it also fulfills a deeper part of me. It satisfies my tactile nature. BBWs give me a sense of warmth, love, and security. I don't know, but in the end, I would never change it. :happy:


----------

